# what ammo and shot should i use



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

I SHOOT #6 WINCHESTER 3.5 " WITH A EXTRA FULL TURKEY CHOKE ON THE BROWNING GOLD WITH A #4 KICKER 3.5 ". ALTHOUGH I'VE NEVER HAD TO PULL THE TRIGGER ON THE SECOND SHOT I LIKE KNOWING THE #4 PATTERNS ARE IN THE MONEY IF NEEDED. DON'T BE FOOLED THOUGH WITH ALL THIS EXTRA EXTRA FULL CHOKE STUFF ALL WEAPONS WILL PATTERN DIFFERENTLY WITH ALL KINDS OF AMMO AND CHOKES AT DIFFERENT RANGES IT'S THE SAME WITH SHOTGUN SLUGS AND BORES ALSO , SO TRY ALL THAT YOU CAN IF POSSIBLE AND BY ALL MEANS WRITE DOWN THE CHOKE AND LOAD AND SHELL LENGTH WHEN AT THE RANGE


----------



## JOE_RFISHER (Mar 8, 2003)

they all work good as long as u are in a good range i say worry more about ur calling than ur shot bc if u call good you can get em close enough to kill em with spit wad shooter


----------

